# BF new Club Voyage discouts rates



## witzend (Dec 31, 2021)

Brittany Ferries
					






					www.brittany-ferries.co.uk


----------



## Alshymer (Jan 1, 2022)

Not really worth it then unless you only use low season.


----------



## witzend (Jan 1, 2022)

Alshymer said:


> Not really worth it then unless you only use low season.


No I,ve been a member for many yrs an just renewed, It says it only for new members but if it affects me next yr I don,t think I,ll renew


----------



## Alshymer (Jan 1, 2022)

Yes I would be the same. I seriously considered not rejoining again this time (December) but they always hold the carrot of the guest bonuses one has accrued.
DFDS is so much cheaper but a bit of a track from East Devon.
Happy New Year


----------



## r4dent (Jan 1, 2022)

witzend said:


> It says it only for new members but if it affects me next yr I don,t think I,ll renew





Alshymer said:


> Yes I would be the same. I seriously considered not rejoining again this time (December)



My reading of it is that those who joined before 16/11/2021 will get (and continue to get) the old (somewhat larger) discounts. 

Unless you are planning low season crossings joining doesn't seem like a good idea. But for current members considering renewal it is time to get the calculator out.


----------



## Moped (Jan 2, 2022)

That is a massive change in the discount structure. The old membership still worthwhile for us but for new members now questionable.

I suspect fewer trips now being made because of 90/180 rule. Previously we may have made 6 or 8 crossings but now only ever going to be 4. I’m guessing many wild campers are reducing their ferry use in the same way that we are.


----------



## witzend (Jan 3, 2022)

Moped said:


> That is a massive change in the discount structure.  I’m guessing many wild campers are reducing their ferry use in the same way that we are.


No choice now but the 90 days away isn't a problem its just the 90 at home before you can go again


----------



## BOTCANU (Jan 4, 2022)

Free cabins on day crossing and discounted on night crossing , as well as an allowance to spend in cafe/dining on board as well don’t forget


----------



## alcam (Jan 4, 2022)

BOTCANU said:


> Free cabins on day crossing and discounted on night crossing , as well as an allowance to spend in cafe/dining on board as well don’t forget


Had a quick glance didn't see cost of membership anywhere ?


----------



## witzend (Jan 4, 2022)

alcam said:


> Had a quick glance didn't see cost of membership anywhere ?


France is £120 first yr then £75 a yr   Spain £180 first yr then £90 a yr








						Brittany Ferries
					






					www.brittany-ferries.co.uk


----------



## BOTCANU (Jan 4, 2022)

Think the France scheme is £75. Used to pretty much pay for itself in one return crossing


----------



## witzend (Jan 23, 2022)

And looking thru terms and conditions come across this 
Friends and family rewards​Friends and family discounts are designed to be used by those close to you as an added value benefit of membership. Promoting or advertising this membership benefit via websites, internet forums and elsewhere is strictly prohibited, and considered a breach of your membership.


----------

